

Machine Learning can tell what you're typing just by listening - ppod
http://theswimmingsubmarine.blogspot.com/2011/01/ai-system-that-can-hear-what-youre.html

======
diiq
I'm disappointed that this summary doesn't touch on the actual results; the
system recognizes 19/20 characters in the best of cases, and 9/10 is an
optimistic number otherwise (so many different trials make naming one number
impossible). I am glad to discover this awesome, extremely impressive work;
but including numeric results would have ensured that I saw this as a
information security problem. Instead, I imagined that I could unplug my
keyboard forevermore :)

~~~
ppod
Hi, I wrote this post - you're right that I should have emphasised the
application in security/espionage. With regard to the results, it's very
difficult to judge, because in natural language text, even with a low accuracy
rate per character people would still be able to deduce the message (see
<http://www.mrc-cbu.cam.ac.uk/people/matt.davis/cmabridge/>) With regard to
password cracking, even a low accuracy rate could make a previously
impractical brute force search possible,

------
icefox
Leave that on your phone which you 'leave' somewhere and you have an instant
key logger?

